# Diagonal cutter, channellock or Knipex ?



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello David. I can speak to the Knipex and Klein diagonal cutters but not the Channelock since I have not used that model. 

As someone who has used both 8 and 10 inch Knipex diagonals, and 8 inch high leverage Kleins in both diagonal and regular versions, I give Klein the edge here. Mind, I am Knipex guy through and through but when it comes to performance it trumps brands. I am speaking only to the 8 inch high leverage stuff. Other lengths and styles change the discussion. 

Knipex; great cutting edges but the size of the head vs handle length and angle gives me the same not-quite-right feeling you spoke of. The 10 inch models are an oddity. The angle and head size are good, leverage is superb but they are simply too long for pouch carry. They hang up on everything. These were a purchasing mistake at work. I asked for 8 inch and got these. Great cutters. A bit unwieldy. Plastic grips are the best I have seen on either model. Knipex has this down. 

Klein; I would stick with the D2000 cutting edge. You should not have to buy a special series to get the best cutting edge a company offers but there it is. Grip length and width compared to angle and head size is near perfect. in either the angled or straight head models. Plastic grips are average but cutters don't typically take the pulling force that linesman do so pulling them off is not a big concern. 

Overall? Klein for me in this category and you are hearing that from a Knipex guy. There is just something about the overall dimensions and ratios of their diagonals that make them stand out. Nearly perfect. I just wish American manufacturers would adopt the Knipex style plastic grips. They are sort of bonded to the pliers handles. Particularly on the diagnonals and stuff like the Cobra pump pliers. Best I have seen. I stick to their two component on the linesmans but that is a different matter. Hope this helps.

Here they are; D2000-48 Handles look light blue but are a darker royal blue.











BTW, I stick to the plastic handles on dikes for the simple fact I use these in typically closer quarters than the linesmans and the smaller grip diameter and angled head keep them away from the work and any objects that may abrade your hands.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wait until you fry them and then buy the Chanellocks.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

99cents said:


> Wait until you fry them and then buy the Chanellocks.


Might just get the Channellock right away and see if they feel as right as I remember. 

I like how they made a shorty CodeBlue grip too.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

My two cents, I've had a couple pairs now of Greenlee 8" high leverage dikes and will buy them next time too. Good size, comfort, excellent leverage, cut through hard stuff too without squashing. This pair has lasted about four years, which is saying a lot considering how I abuse diagonal cutters almost as bad as my linesmans. Pick up a pair at a supply house and see how they feel in your hand. I'm very pleased, and I'm picky. Only Greenlee tool I own. Black handles with green underneath. Dipped handles, not molded. I hate molded handles. Item number is 0251-08AD.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Thanks tjb, I'll check them out too !


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I received the Channellock 338CB cutter today and used them right away to do an outside light fixture job and the first thing I noticed was how much quality actually got packed into the Knipex. I like the Channellock stubby grips and they're more cushion than the knipex, but they aren't as sleek and clean as the Knipex grips and build quality.

I did also received the Knipex 09 12 240 linemen's pliers and they are pretty dang sweet, nothing like the old beat up Channellock 8" linemen's from school. Although the Channellock they lend me serves me great, they have a nice half-moon in the cutter due to a previous student attempting to cut a nail or something they shouldn't have. Which is why I really got fond of the Channellock cutter, which really were the only pliers in the pouch that worked without a glitch.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

David, a nice pliers assortment! I have a pair of those Knipex linesman models that my manager bought me at work. They have the regular red/orange looking plastic dipped handles. The only trouble is that I am still using the nearly eight year old pair of 02 05 225 'combination' pliers. I personally prefer the slimmer combination head with its rounded gripping jaw cutout for nuts and bolt threads.

I will give Knipex this; they listen to their consumers. Many of us American blokes had been at them to introduce a pair of pliers with the typical American 'New England' style head and they delivered. 

Your Knipex diagonals look pretty good. The plastic grip models were my choice along with angled head but I would have no issue carrying those two component handle models. Knipex makes very good cutters and pliers I think.


----------

